# diashow usw...



## wpb (27. August 2006)

hy!

also ich würde gerne aus photos diashows erstellen. 
wenn möglichm auch mit zwischentexten usw... 
es gibt ja auf diesem gebiet viele programme.. 
hat wer von euch einen tipp... sollte vorallem ein leicht verständliches tool sein...

danke schon mal...


----------



## Leola13 (28. August 2006)

Hai,

das/die Programme von Magix finde ich recht intuitiv zu bedienen und das Ergebnis ist auch gut.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## josDesign (9. Februar 2007)

Also ich stehs mir (auch wenns nicht professionell aussieht) auf Aquasoft's Diashow XP Five.


----------

